

Green Building at Stanford Just As Smart As People It Houses - mqt
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/03/green-building.html

======
mynameishere
Straight from the penitentiary school of interior design:

<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/DSC_0166.jpg>

[http://www.gov.im/lib/images/dha/prison/gallery/awinginterio...](http://www.gov.im/lib/images/dha/prison/gallery/awinginterior.jpg)

------
theoneill
_Depending on what you put in the toilet, you select the power of the flushing
action. What will people think of next?_

Toilets in Europe have had this feature for years.

------
gibsonf1
Too bad its not a more attractive building, given the very high construction
cost. I would definitely have used a more dramatic approach to the southern
glass shading rather than the very small and very ineffective light shelfs
they use.

~~~
dcurtis
It's actually quite beautiful-- his pictures are just really terrible.

